# Air trick progression- ollie to kickers



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

159 is like a freeride only length for your weight, i would say 156 is the biggest all mt weight i would go, and my park board is a 152, all while weighing 165.

from the sounds of it, your new board is a free-ride only board though.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

Well...that's miserable. I guess I'll try gainging some weight.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Learn to ollie properly it will help all of your riding. Methodology Frontside 360 and Ollie Nico droz Video by Method - MySpace Video

Also make sure you are driving your back foot forward underneath the center of your body to load properly. Don't just lean back. Also throwing your arms up helps just as counter rotation does for spins.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

I have a problem with ollying also. Although my problem probably stems from technique and not my set up. I can Nollie pretty well but for some reason I don't get as much pop on my Ollies. I usually just jump which is very taxing on my legs.

Can someone make a video or post a link? I search videos on youtube and they are very brief.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

FoTP Snowboard Trick Tips - The Ollie. – Fear of The Park

Watch the back knee and where the back foot winds up under your center as you pop.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

^^ Thanks dude, lol, I feel like I'm stalking you, I just read your post on the other thread and this answered my question. Good lookin' out.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

My nollies are actually better on this board than my previous one. I can sky off my nose.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Then you're just not executing proper mechanics on the ollie. It's easier to get out over the nose on pitch than the tail. Try getting the tail more under you by driving back foot forward. This lateral movement will be impossible if your stance is too narrow. If you are between 5"9" and 6' try a 23" stance.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

I am also learning Ollie.
That's a really cool and imformative video. I like the slow-mo.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

tonicusa said:


> Then you're just not executing proper mechanics on the ollie. It's easier to get out over the nose on pitch than the tail. Try getting the tail more under you by driving back foot forward. This lateral movement will be impossible if your stance is too narrow. If you are between 5"9" and 6' try a 23" stance.


i would be willing to bet its because the nose is softer then the tail. if your riding a true twin, and your not switch then its not going to be easier to pop off your nose.

i find it easier to get pop when my stance is closer, the further out your stance is the less flex the board has, less pop the board will have. its more like pushing off then popping off.


----------

